# decoys



## mreisch (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm looking at getting some new decoys, and while doing the research I found the flambeau UV painted series. I was wondering if anyone out there hunted with these decoys, or had any other suggestions for me to look at. Thank you for any help.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Mallard decoys I assume?


----------



## mreisch (Aug 20, 2008)

I apologize I should have been more specific mallards and some wood ducks with a little mixture of green winged teal. If you have any suggestion as to what I might need for a confidence decoy I would appreciate any suggestions thank you.


----------



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

im guesing floaters too? or are you looking for full bodys?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Don't waste your money on Flambeau, get G&H decoys. The UV paint is just a marketing ploy, like the ffd's that GHG came out with.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

^
^
^
G&H decoys are very good, not the cheapest but hold up well and will last you for years.


----------



## dukhntr (Oct 25, 2008)

Yep, G&H are probably the most durable. I have 4 dozen and they are awesome!


----------



## profquack (Dec 8, 2008)

GHG MAGS. Greenheads great looking Look at knutsons Italian decoys the woodducks are small but look great. The teal look good too Prices are'nt bad. I'm a pro. decoy carver and decoy collector.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

My opinion is that if UV was a factor the ducks and geese would have figured it out long before my time. There are so many variables in hunting I'm not sure how one would even test such a THEORY.

I have a mixture of decoys and the G&H have held up the best by far.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Agreed, i don't believe in this whole UV paint scheme.. What will they come out with next?


----------

